# IPC - Imperial Pacific



## System (17 March 2014)

Imperial Pacific Limited (IPC), formerly Belmont Holdings Limited, is involved in strategic investment in the financial services and invests in equities through an investment in subsidiary companies and associate companies. The business activities are conducted mainly in the investment and property sectors within Australia.

www.imperialpacific.com.au


----------

